# Why are my ratings so bad with Lyft compared to Uber?



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

My Uber rating is 4.93 stars. That's 27 five stars and 2 four stars. 

However, with Lyft when I first checked, it was 4.0 stars, then 4.2, then 3.7 to 3.9, and now dropped to 3.5 stars. I have only had an issue with one passenger, who I got snarky with for her programming the wrong spot, and she couldn't just walk one block over to where I was and was asking me to come to her because she was lost, which meant I had to go around a loop in busy traffic due to their no left turns law on that road, and told her maybe she should have programmed the right address and confirmed it was right before ordering the right if walking was such a problem for her. That's the only reason I would have thought I'd got one low rating, but the rating was already low prior to that, when I have treated the customers pretty much the same regardless of the platform they were using. 

I encountered some people saying they were taking Lyft because they thought some Uber drivers were creepy, to which my only response was that it pretty much was the same people driving, but just a different app. I agree with them some of the stories they told me about what drivers were doing in their Uber rides were creepy, but they could have just as easily been Lyft drivers. 

So, are Lyft riders expecting something different that Uber riders don't expect? I have only had a total of 12 Lyft rides, in which the rating goes up one ride, and then way down another, for reasons I cannot seem to explain.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

This is rather easy to explain...

On Uber, rating the driver is optional. In most cases, PAX don't particular care about the ride.. they got there...Most people are happy about your ride, and rate you a 5, sometimes you get a 4. If the ride isn't memorable.. they just don't bother to rate.

On Lyft, rating the driver is mandatory. Everyone has to rate you, and they feel like you did an "ok" job that means a 4. For some reason, many Lyft Pax think only the "best" drivers are worthy of a 5. 

Lyft ratings are for the birds.. it's mostly to micromanage you. Lyft is a passive aggressive company. All their tactics is to "maneuver" you to do what they want you to do. Just let it go.. and just drive.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Dont do Line rides and your rating will go up.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

But lyft passengers are mostly 5 stars. Lyft is lying pos company. Don’t drive fir the


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

My ratings are lower with Lyft as well. Most people rate me 5* as in Uber but for some reason there seem to be more passengers who are jerks on Lyft. I notice these are often locals and are usually the short trips. Another thing I notice is that these people who rate me bad are often in their 20s and a different ethnicity than myself and tend to be very quiet for the duration of the ride. Sometimes they will not even respond to me if I ask them how their day is or if I say hello to them.

Today I got someone like this who absolutely reeked of pot. It was a $5 trip. When I started following the GPS at the last minute he told me to keep going another way. OK. I then asked him where he wanted me to turn at and all he would say is just keep going straight so I had to ask him a third time. It's not that I didn't know how to get there, it was that I cannot read minds and he needs to tell me the way *he* wanted to take since he was picky. But whatever. I just shrugged it off and gave him 5* and treated him nicely anyway. .....The problem is tomorrow around 9am I'm probably going to get a daily summary from Lyft showing my rating dropped .01% - .04%. Not because of anything I did wrong but rather because I had the unfortunate luck of getting a jerk for a passenger today.

My rating with Lyft is still well above 4.8 so I am in no danger of deactivation for ratings but due to the BS I have decided not to take locals anymore on Lyft unless I know they are decent people who won't down rate me randomly. I can take someone 4*ing me for something but I can't accept getting 1*'d randomly when I did nothing wrong. It's about the principle of the matter. I don't want to drive people like that (who are angry) because they also tend to be more dangerous and a greater risk of false reports, scamming trip adjustments, and other confrontations.

So for me from now on I only take the tourists (who tend to rate and tip well) on Lyft. No more angry and rude locals!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Because Lyft pax are entitled Jack wagons , I rarely have issues with Uber PAXs but my Lyft PAX are always so needy , I actually had one pull the charger out of my phone and try to plug it into his and then get pissed that my USB C charger wouldn't work on his POS . This was a 6 block ride , how much charge are you actually gonna get in 6 blocks ?
Or when I had a personal bottle of water already opened and drank out of and this girl grabs it and starts drinking LYFT PAX

"Hey do you have asprin, water, gum anything" for a 5 minute ride LYFT PAX

Lyft pax are also the ones that question my routes especially on short rides. "my nav says we're 3 minutes away and every time you tell me to take a different turn the time increases by a minute "

If it wasn't for the awesome PrimeTime XL and Premier rides I tend to get on Lyft I'd probably never drive Lyft


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Every ping that I ever received from Lyft was in the hood, LYFT SUCKS.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Every ping that I ever received from Lyft was in the hood, LYFT SUCKS.


People have this weird thought that Lyft is cheaper than Uber when that's anything but true


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Lyft is a joke. I only Lyft nowadays if there's nothing going on with uber.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The only reason Lyft is able to compete with Uber is because they take generic debit cards. If Lyft had to take only bank cards they would be out of business.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> The only reason Lyft is able to compete with Uber is because they take generic debit cards. If Lyft had to take only bank cards they would be out of business.


I didn't even know that makes a lot of sense


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

The first feedback messages from Lyft were there were so far a few complaints about unsafe driving.

This happens on occasion, as I'm very new to Dallas, and the only other cities I drove in before were Cleveland and Charleston, so I've never drove in major city traffic before. Part of the reason I get safety complaints is also because I drive manual. When we're on the highway or at steady speeds this usually makes no difference, but in stop and go traffic, this often causes a lot of gear shifting, which when it gets to be very excessive can end up feeling a bit jerky to passengers, but in reality, there's nothing dangerous about it at all. The accelerations are just a little less smooth in stop and go traffic.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

KenM66 said:


> The first feedback messages from Lyft were there were so far a few complaints about unsafe driving.
> 
> This happens on occasion, as I'm very new to Dallas, and the only other cities I drove in before were Cleveland and Charleston, so I've never drove in major city traffic before. Part of the reason I get safety complaints is also because I drive manual. When we're on the highway or at steady speeds this usually makes no difference, but in stop and go traffic, this often causes a lot of gear shifting, which when it gets to be very excessive can end up feeling a bit jerky to passengers, but in reality, there's nothing dangerous about it at all. The accelerations are just a little less smooth in stop and go traffic.


Stay away from East Dallas, Mesquite, Pleasant Grove, Balch Springs, Seagoville, and Garland the welfare queens will nuke your rating.

Just keep it up and stay positive your LYFT rating will improve though it's always going to be low compared to uber.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, but I got the low rating deactivation warning already. It was 3.5 and only three 5 star ratings brought it up to 4, so I take it the problem is that Uber doesn't show your rating until you have 10 rated trips, so it may have just been a few jerks.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

How are the ratings important from a business/income standpoint? I get paid the same commission regardless of how my driver rating fluctuates up or down.


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Every ping that I ever received from Lyft was in the hood, LYFT SUCKS.


I pick up black Susans and Marys in Lyft.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I only don't want to get kicked off Lyft because you can drive Lyft anywhere and aren't stuck in your state like Uber.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> The first feedback messages from Lyft were there were so far a few complaints about unsafe driving.
> 
> This happens on occasion, as I'm very new to Dallas, and the only other cities I drove in before were Cleveland and Charleston, so I've never drove in major city traffic before. Part of the reason I get safety complaints is also because I drive manual. When we're on the highway or at steady speeds this usually makes no difference, but in stop and go traffic, this often causes a lot of gear shifting, which when it gets to be very excessive can end up feeling a bit jerky to passengers, but in reality, there's nothing dangerous about it at all. The accelerations are just a little less smooth in stop and go traffic.


It looks like you're no longer active here, but just in case, I would have Uber/Lyft designate that you are hard of hearing. Don't worry about offering water/mints/music. Re the latter, just play something generic and very low volume.


----------



## UberVinceLA (Oct 12, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> The only reason Lyft is able to compete with Uber is because they take generic debit cards. If Lyft had to take only bank cards they would be out of business.


That explains a lot. After driving Lyft for about 6 weeks, I noticed at least 95% are from the hood, and my rating is 4.86 compared to 4.95 on Uber.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

uberlyfting123 said:


> This is rather easy to explain...
> 
> On Uber, rating the driver is optional. In most cases, PAX don't particular care about the ride.. they got there...Most people are happy about your ride, and rate you a 5, sometimes you get a 4. If the ride isn't memorable.. they just don't bother to rate.
> 
> ...


Its mandatory for 24 hours. even with this in place here in Toronto there is a large number of my pax who don't bother to rate me. When will this new automatic 5 Stars kick in? I checked my feedback summary and it still hasn't kicked in.


----------

